# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Proper stocking levels?

## BeyondGomer

I will be setting up a planted ~ 5g cube (roughly 10.5" cube) that I want to stock with some AUS Chocolates. What would you suggest I stock with?

A) 1 male, 2 females 
B) 1 male, 3 females
C) 2 male, 3 females
D) 2 male, 4 females

Thanks for your advice!

----------


## stormhawk

I suppose either a pair or a trio (1M 2F) would do just fine for that small cube tank you mentioned.

----------

